# Slant trailer suggestions?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm looking to may be buy one so I could haul both my horses, so would love to hear suggestions on 2-horse BP slant. 

The only downside I havn't seen any used ones around for sale... Grrrr.... and my budget is not very high....


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Giggle. You mean a slant trailer, not a slant trainer, right?


Have you considered buying a stock trailer? You can use it as a slant. I even added a partition so mine works very much like a real slant trailer. Just no drop down windows.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Giggle. You mean a slant trailer, not a slant trainer, right?


****! You are right! I gonna use my power and change the title for myself instead of contacting Admin (like I did last time).... 



Alwaysbehind said:


> Have you considered buying a *stock trailer*? You can use it as a slant. I even added a partition so mine works very much like a real slant trailer. Just no drop down windows.


I actually have one now (smallest Valley 2010 Valley - Clearance 2 H Combo - Straight Load 2 Horses ), but how do you add partition there? It's called "straight", but the divider could be called divider only if you have a good imagination. :wink: My biggest concern with it not even hauling 2 horses, but the openings on sides - I'm afraid to haul in rain that my horse will be all wet before the lesson.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Check to see if it has tracks in the openings. My slant load is open like the livestock trailer on the side where the horses butts go. But, it has tracks that I can slide plexiglass into to cut down on the wind when hauling in cold weather. 

My trailer is a 2000 (or 2001) Collin Arndt SL with a dressing room. I found it at one of the trailer sales places and got it for $8000. I stay in the dressing room when we're camping. I don't know how much you were planning to spend, or where in MD you are, but I do have the number to the place and the name of the guy where I got mine. The salesman is really really nice and helpful. I've actually ridden with him a couple of times since I got the trailer. The place is in Ruckersville, VA. If you want the info, just pm me.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I looked for photos of how we did mine but I can not find any. I will see if I can take some but it will not be before this weekend (no day light when I get home really).


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Most of my friends haul in livestock trailers. And I have an old bumper bull 2 horse straight load that the windows were taken out of.... and even in the rain... none of the horses we haul places in either trailers are wet.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

charlicata said:


> I do have the number to the place and the name of the guy where I got mine. The salesman is really really nice and helpful.


Thank you! I'll pm you (as I can travel if the price will be right).

Cowgirl, I should add one more thing (I'm kinda lost today...  ). My problem with my current trailer is that when we have really heavy rain the water get in on sides so the mats and sawdust go wet. Wouldn't that be slippery to stand on something would happen (like emergency stop)?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

AB, do you close your stock trailer for winter? Like putting a plexiglass(?) or something on sides?


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Ive never had a problem. Of course like anything with horses... its not to say that it couldnt cause problems. But the rain does come in and get my mats wet. I dont uses shavings. But even when I have had to make quick stops (which doesnt happen to often... I give myself tons of room... especially when its raining, but it does happen.) my horses came out of the trailer fine. 
Prime example... we did a demo at my old HS and it started pouring rain. So the mats got wet... and of course we were riding at the time... so the horses were soaked when we loaded them. One the way home someone cut in front of me cause they needed in the turn lane that was blocked. So they had to lock up their breaks... and I had to lock up mine because I had cars on both sides of me. And neither horse slipped. If that makes you feel any better.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> AB, do you close your stock trailer for winter? Like putting a plexiglass(?) or something on sides?


Well ... some what. :wink:

I do a very not classy thing of putting two pieces of ply wood over the slats where the horses faces are. 

Other than that, I leave it open. 

I add an extra layer (or put a sheet on if normally naked) and I have not had a problem.

I have not had a problem with a slippery floor either. If I know it is going to rain I put a good layer of shavings in the trailer and that does not seem to get slippery when wet.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, I see. Thanks for sharing! 

My trainer explained me last week after the lesson how I can attach plywood to the sides and just tie them with the bungees. It was an idea I never thought about so gonna try some time in Nov. Only suggestions I heard before was plexiglass and its very expensive to do professionally.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

We attached the ply wood with wire ties (those white plastic things). Cut it off in the spring.


----------

